

GifBook, print animated GIFs as flip books - cbovis
https://levels.io/gifbook-the-animated-gif-flip-book/

======
cbovis
The product website doesn't look to be available yet but the linked article is
a good break down of the development process.

------
michaelmcdonald
Annnnnnnd....gifbook.io is DOA :(

